# VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

We have had a thread running in the Phaeton forum for several years collecting controller lists from forum members' cars. This information has proven to be very valuable when we have been trying to answer questions that come up about vehicle configuration. So, I thought it would be useful to have a similar list of controller scans in one post for the Eos.
If you have access to a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool - or, if you can print the results of a VAS 5051 or 5052 scan to an Adobe Acrobat PDF, rather than a paper printer - please post the scan here, and describe briefly what kind of vehicle the scan came from. 
For additional information about VAG-COM diagnostic scan tools, you may wish to look at this Phaeton forum thread: How does one go about getting a VAGCOM?. If you want to see samples of diagnostic scan reports from other vehicles, you can look at these threads:
VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons
VAG-COM Controller Lists from Touaregs
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (PanEuropean)*

Here is a scan of a Canadian spec 2.0 Eos.
Chassis Type: 1F - VW Eos
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 1C 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 65 62 63 72 73 76 77

VIN Number: xxxxx high 14 thousands
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 B HW: 1Q0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A1C070160
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 F HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1157
Coding: 0000020
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021218
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 A HW: 1Q0 907 044 A
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 093 0101
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: F58C8F0340041500470000000F00000000285D035C0000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 050906 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00020
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 300806 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 15 Airbag VW8C 0180
Coding: 0012597
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AS HW: 1K0 953 549 AS
Component: J0527 035 0070
Coding: 0012121
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 873 B HW: 1Q0 920 873 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0023303
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150
Coding: 3F3F23400F025000
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001
Coding: 0000000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 873 B HW: 1Q0 920 873 B
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
Address 26: Auto Roof
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 A HW: 1Q0 959 255 A
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0512
Coding: 0655360
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1Q0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2729
Coding: 0001207
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0202
Coding: 93908A800186281B0804040FB0080E0488BC00
Shop #: WSC 00020
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1Q0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2729
Coding: 0001206
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 H HW: 1K0 035 180 H
Component: Radio PM6 165 0021
Coding: 0040401
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1Q0 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128
Address 63: Entry Assist,D
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J572 EASYENTRY FS 0603
Coding: 0000002
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1Q0 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (PanEuropean)*

Here is a scan from a US spec 2.0T engine base model Eos, with Climatronic. 
Does not have compass, PDC, heated seats, nor electric seat controls. Has 1CD/AM/FM radio.
_earlier scan, before reset of window adjustment fault_
Saturday,24,February,2007,19:31:07
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-D
Chassis Type: 1F - VW Eos
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
65 62 63 72 73 76 77

VIN Number: WVWAA71F97V020xxx (low 20 thousands)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 B HW: 1Q0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A18070160
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021218
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 HW: 1Q0 907 044 
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 093 0101
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: 118C0F0340041500470000000F00000000285D035C0000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 091006 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 13 Airbag VW8C 0180
Coding: 0012595
Part No: 1Q0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AR HW: 1K0 953 549 AR
Component: J0527 035 0070
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 953 D HW: 1Q0 920 953 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0023207
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150
Coding: 3DBF234007005000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 953 D HW: 1Q0 920 953 D
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
Address 26: Auto Roof
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 B HW: 1Q0 959 255 B
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0622
 Coding: 0655360
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1Q0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2729
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CL
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0218
Coding: 13908A800186281B0804040FB0080E0488DCA0

Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1Q0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2729
Coding: 0001206
1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
_Note: this has since been fixed, adaptation procedure performed_
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 B HW: 1K0 035 161 B
Component: Radio DE2 014 0016
Coding: 0040401
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CL
Component: RDK 0440
Coding: 0100101
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1Q0 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1Q0 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128
End-----------------------


_Modified by kghia at 10:42 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (Shaka)*

Scan for a US spec Eos. Dec 06 production date. 2.0T, DSG, sport package, dynaudio, parking assist. I used the brute force search method to look for all controllers between 00 and 7F.
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 907 115 D
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 02E 300 043 R
Component: GSG DSG 070 1302
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021218
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 907 044 A
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 093 0101
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Coding: F58C8F0340041500470000000F00000000285D035C0001
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 0F: Digital Radio
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 920 973 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0023207
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 907 530 K
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170
Coding: 3FBF27620F065000
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 920 973 B
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 26: Auto Roof
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 255 B
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0622
Coding: 0655362
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 004 1209
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 44: Steering Assist
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.071 H07 1806
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0218
Coding: 13908A800186281B0804040FB0080E0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 035 456 B
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0013
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 004 1209
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 017 0023
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 004 1202
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 63: Entry Assist,D
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J572 EASYENTRY FS 0603
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0440
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 004 1202
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 73: Entry Assist, P
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J573 EASYENTRY BFS 0603
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00020
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 919 283 
Component: 32 Einparkhilfe 0702
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (PanEuropean)*

Hello Everyone:
I've done a bit of pruning of this thread and deleted some discussion about this and that, only because I want to reserve this particular post for use only as a list of controller scans from Eos vehicles... in other words, as a reference post.
For those of you who are wondering what a VAG-COM is, what controllers are, or generally what all the stuff posted here is, here are some links you can go to for general discussion purposes:
Ross-Tech - This is the website of the company that manufactures the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool - both the software and the hardware. Start by going to this site and browsing through it carefully - just about all the information you want is there.
Additional Information about the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool - This discussion, in the Phaeton forum, is a good place to post any 'beginner' or 'general' questions about diagnostic scan tools. Please read what has been posted there already before appending a new question.
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool - A VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool is an aftermarket (non-OEM) product. Volkswagen dealers use a similar (but somewhat more sophisticated) diagnostic scan tool that is made to suit the exact specifications of Volkswagen. You can see what it is and learn a little more about it at this link. In principle, the type of tasks that we as automobile enthusiasts want to accomplish can be accomplished with a VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool. There are a few tasks that are more easily carried out with the VAS 505x series of diagnostic scan tools because the VAS diagnostic scan tools offer a 'Guided Functions' capability. However, the VAS diagnostic scan tools cost many, many thousands of dollars each.
VW Vortex VAG-COM Forum - This is a forum here on Vortex that is dedicated to support of owners of the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool. Ross-Tech staff monitor this forum daily. If you have a question that is "VAG-COM specific" (rather than "Eos specific"), you might want to consider browsing this forum first - the answer may already be there - or perhaps posting your question there.
Eos Controller 46 (Central Comfort Controller) coding discussion - This discussion, here in our Eos forum, is the place to put questions, discoveries, thoughts, etc. related to coding of the Central Comfort Controller of the Eos. The majority of the 'tricks' that owners want to accomplish are carried out through the central comfort controller.
EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (and rear foglight retrofit wiring/coding) - This discussion, also here in the Eos forum, contains a lot of useful information about coding of the central electrical controller (controller 09) in the Eos.
The Eos is a new vehicle and we (the enthusiast community) don't yet have a full understanding of exactly how all the controllers are coded, and exactly what all the different possibilities are. For this reason, it is quite important that we try to keep our discussions and discoveries organized on the same discussion threads - this will make it much, much easier to figure things out.
Please reserve this thread (above) only for the purpose of posting complete controller lists (scans) from Eos vehicles.
Many thanks,
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Scan for a US spec Eos. Dec 06 production date. 2.0T, DSG, sport package, dynaudio, parking assist. I used the brute force search method to look for all controllers between 00 and 7F.
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Q0 907 115 D
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00020


BTW, for anyone looking at these codes, 
my VAG-COM engine scan *now* also says "Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 D HW: 1Q0 907 115 B"
after having a software update at VW while it was in anyway. (RVU #OY)
Although where yours says 0020 at the end of the "Component:" line, mine says 0030
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (kghia)*

The last number grouping at the far end of the 'Component' line will almost always be the software version installed in that component.
Michael


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos (PanEuropean)*

NAR EOS, Sport, Parkassist, iPod
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Chassis Type: 1F - VW Eos
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 26 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 65 62 63 72 73 76 77
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 B HW: 1Q0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A1C070160
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 F HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG070 1157
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK600101
Coding: 0021218
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 A HW: 1Q0 907 044 A
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 093 0101
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: F58C8F0340041500470000000F00000000285D035C0000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 031006 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 200906 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 13 Airbag VW8C0180
Coding: 0012595
Part No: 1Q0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AS HW: 1K0 953 549 AS
Component: J0527 035 0070
Coding: 0012121
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 973 B HW: 1Q0 920 973 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0023207
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__GatewayH12 0150
Coding: 3FBF27600F065000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 973 B HW: 1Q0 920 973 B
Component: IMMOVDD 1610

Address 26: Auto Roof
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 B HW: 1Q0 959 255 B
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0622
Coding: 0655362
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1Q0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG024 2729
Coding: 0001207
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806

Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CL
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0218
Coding: 93908A800186281B0804040FB0080E04889C00
Component:Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component:IRUE n.mounted 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1Q0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG024 2729
Coding: 0001206
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 017 0021
Coding: 0040401
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CL
Component: RDK 0440
Coding: 0100101
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1Q0 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG021 2705
Coding: 0000128
Address 63: Entry Assist,D
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J572 EASYENTRY FS 0603
Coding: 0000002
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1Q0 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG021 2705
Coding: 0000128
Address 73: Entry Assist, P
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J573 EASYENTRY BFS 0603
Coding: 0000002
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 1Q0 919 283 
Component: 32 Einparkhilfe 0702


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*VAG-COM Listing EU-EOS 2.0T (F r e u n d)*

Done Today - as follows:
(we´re talking EOS 2.0 TFSI, AFS, Premium Audio + Dynaudio, Manual 6-speed, , TrailerHitch´n Control, everything except Memory Seats, NAV & DSG)
Thursday,22,March,2007,11:34:19:19189
VAG-COM Version: Beta 702.5
Data version: 20070228
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 69 72
76 77
VIN: WVWZZZ1FZ7V01XxXxX Mileage: 10070km/6257miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 HW: 1Q0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
 Coding: 041C000318070160

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0004834

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 A HW: 1Q0 907 044 A
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 093 0101
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E78E8F0700041500470A00000F000000000B5D035C0000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 031006 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 200906 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 34 Airbag VW8C 0180
Coding: 0013108
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0002021
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 873 HW: 1Q0 920 873 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0021103

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150
Coding: 7D3F67C207005000

Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 873 HW: 1Q0 920 873 
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 B HW: 1Q0 959 255 B
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0622
Coding: 0655362

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No: 1Q0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2731
Coding: 0000183

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0202
Coding: 81908A000186285B0804840570084EC6F0BC00
Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 8003
Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssensor 005 0003
Part No: 1Q0 951 177 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.158 0502
Address 47: Sound System Labels: None
Part No SW: 1Q0 035 456 B HW: 1Q0 035 456 B
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0013
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No: 1Q0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2731
Coding: 0000182
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.LBL
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0003
Coding: 0000003
Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002
Coding: 00000038
Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002
Coding: 00000038
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 009 0015
Coding: 0012021
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.LBL
Part No: 1Q0 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128

Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 003 0020
Coding: 0000001

Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.LBL
Part No: 1Q0 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2705
Coding: 0000128

Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1K0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 1Q0 919 283 
Component: 31 Einparkhilfe 0702
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 035 729 E HW: 3C0 035 729 E
Component: Telefon 6009
Coding: 0016023
End --------------------------
Have Fun















_(blank lines and workshop codes removed by Michael to save space)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:01 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

Interesting - why are the US EOS discovered as *1F* and my EU-EOS as *1K0*?
Maybe it-s´s the new VAG-COM Version.
Freund


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freund* »_Interesting - why are the US EOS discovered as *1F* and my EU-EOS as *1K0*?
Maybe it-s´s the new VAG-COM Version.
Freund









My Eos was discovered as 1K0 also, but after verifying that it was not leaving any controller numbers out, I chose "1F - Eos" as Chassis type.
Shotly after that, I made my own chassis type called "01 - My Eos", and used that-- the difference being that I left out modules mine showed that it does not have (such as 03 Auto-Trans, and 76-Park Assist)
Another person let it scan all addresses, but I haven't done that since the first time when I determined which are present.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Freund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freund* »_Maybe it is the new VAG-COM Version.

Correct - it has nothing to do with the car, it has to do with VAG-COM and what file (car type) you are selecting when you choose the 'Auto-Scan' option. You could make it a Phaeton or a Bugatti just as easily by selecting those vehicles as the 'Auto-Scan' type.
Michael


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Good to know








Now I have the answer - cause there is a TOP-Speed Keyhole in my Rockerpanel









Grretings
Freund


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (just4fun)*

What version of VAG-COM did you use? If you used 607.3 or older, you'll find it here on your PC:
C:\Program Files\VAG-COM\Logs\AutoScan-Log.txt
If you're using Release 704.1 then you'll find it here on your PC:
C:\ross-tech\vag-com\Logs\AutoScan-Log.txt
You should be using 704.1 anyway, so get it here if you haven't yet:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin, I'll be in Calgary tomorrow night (Wednesday night) until Sunday afternoon - staying at the Sheraton Cavalier near the airport - so if you are still having grief, let me know and perhaps we can meet up. Thursday I have to go to Victoria during the day, so that's not a good day for me.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Geez.... I would really enjoy getting together with you and shooting the breeze about the Eos and VW's in general. Unfortunately the next two evenings (Wed & Thurs) I'm booked with family events (kids activities year end wrap up stuff). Then we are heading out for the long weekend on Friday.
It's a bit of a p off that I,m going to miss an opportunity to tap into your knowledge resource. Hopefully you'll be back out this way when my schedule isn't so full.
Kevin


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Thursday I have to go to Victoria during the day, so that's not a good day for me.

Hey, if you happen to find your way over to Vancouver, let me know. I'll take you for a lunch or dinner as thanks for your efforts in the forum!
I'd even pick you up in an Eos...


----------

